
Congress's New Encryption Bill Just Leaked, and It's as Bad as Experts Imagined - palebluedot
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/draft-encryption-bill-is-everything-we-feared-security-experts-say?utm_source=mbfb
======
levemi
Probably leaked on purpose to gauge the reaction to it before publishing it
and then officially looking like idiots. I can't imagine what they were
expecting. Is there a non-government agency, a private or public company that
is supporting this kind of legislation?

------
panarky

      I can say without exaggeration that this draft bill is the most
      ludicrous, dangerous, technically illiterate tech policy proposal
      of the 21st century so far.
    

And that's saying a lot.

------
fapjacks
Well, let's be honest here... Did _anyone_ expect _anything_ different from
these two?

------
sargas
When will they actually consult with various IT-literate parties before making
decisions that affect the way IT-related professionals will have to operate?

I don't think they are stupid enough to not have thought of that. So I wonder
what motivates them to write that kind of bill.

------
greenyoda
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11456907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11456907)

------
gatsby99
Why do you Americans put up with these things? Is it not time for a new
government?

~~~
the_d00d
Excuse me, but where are you from? I don't support this bill, but it is not
yet law. Your implication that we should overthrow the government because a
couple of dim representatives drafted an unpopular bill, that hasn't been made
law, is juvenile.

